
Eric Schmidt: Multiple Android App Stores A “Net Win For Everybody” - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/14/eric-schmidt-multiple-android-app-stores-a-net-win-for-everybody/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
btilly
Free markets look messy and disorganized. But they also tend to be very
efficient. I like that Google recognizes this.

(Disclaimer. I may be biased because I work for Google.)

~~~
grovulent
I agree with this sentiment.

No doubt many will disagree - but I'm really surprised how many developers
have swallowed the Apple coolaid on this issue - and this despite the horrid
issues many have faced with the apple app store approval process.

The less centralization of control of a platform the better in my opinion.

------
andrewljohnson
I'm in the Android business and have submitted apps to multiple markets. What
a pain! It's not like this stuff can be reasonably automated. It does not
scale to make developers submit multiple places, or to have users search
multiple places.

The Android Market doesn't even have a real web presence... there's not even
bubble gum and rubber bands holding these markets together. It's all disjoint
and hurting progress.

We're hoping the Amazon Marketplace fixes this crap.

~~~
StavrosK
Why _can't_ it be automated? I'm not sure a web app couldn't be made that
would submit your Android app in all marketplaces, as well as an aggregation
app that displayed apps from all (or some) of them...

------
gamble
In the long run, this is going to be a huge mistake for Google. Access to the
Market is the only lever Google has to enforce some level of conformity on
Android devices. If they give up the market, it will lead to even more
fragmentation and, eventually, to Google's services being excluded from
Android phones unless Google is willing to match the kickbacks Microsoft and
other companies are willing to pay.

------
Ataraxy
Sounds like someone needs to make an android app that combines all the markets
into an easy to use UI. ;)

------
lzw
Multiple app stores, multiple phone configurations, multiplies confusion for
customers. I'd like to make apps for android, but it is such a moving target
in so many ways.

~~~
aphexairlines
Just go back to what you learned developing PC software instead of web
software. It might run on a core2 dell, or a slow eeepc, or an i7 lenovo. You
might sell it direct, or at best buy, or at Amazon.

The diverse PC industry has done just fine against homogenous computing
platforms and appliances. You'll be fine too.

~~~
gamble
There is no market for PC software. Not counting the software that ships with
the computer, the average person spends approximately nothing on software for
their PC. At best they might buy a virus scanner and QuickTax. Platform
fragmentation and the relatively difficulty of finding and installing software
for the PC played a big part in destroying that market.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Tell that to the [minecraft
developer]([http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/30767/Indie_Game_Minecraf...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/30767/Indie_Game_Minecrafts_Sales_Pass_320K.php)),
who's making more than $10K a day selling a PC game he basically developed
himself.

